# Steel plates on bow?



## BreakAwayFL (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello all. I have seen some boats with a beautiful steel plate molded across the point of the bow down near the waterline. Does anyone know what this is called?

Happy Sailing,

Nelson


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

These guys call them 'bow protectors' or bow shields .... makes sense, I guess!

BowShield Stainless Steel Bow Guard and Protector | KS Marine Products


----------



## BreakAwayFL (Sep 20, 2010)

Faster said:


> These guys call them 'bow protectors' or bow shields .... makes sense, I guess!
> 
> BowShield Stainless Steel Bow Guard and Protector | KS Marine Products


That's very similar to what I saw, thank you!!!


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Breakaway
They look far more protective than I think they would prove to be...docks are higher, if a winch cable snapped it would snake and hit somewhere else, but Ill bet the real purpose is to protect from the random attack of the rabid alligator manatee.... 
 Cod


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i'd say icebreaker for the more avid sailors


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Everything has three names -- a scientific name, a common name, and a sailor's name. Bow protector sounds rather lubberly to my ear. I doubt that's what sailors would call it. On the other hand, what sailors call anything generally can't be used in polite company. 

I honestly don't know the plate's name, but if I had to guess I'd call it a cutwater plate. I'll bet it bolts right through the hull to the cutwater backing plate, a part whose name I do know.

Tom


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

what ever its called if i see one headed in my direction,i'm getting the hell out of its way,perfect boat for a ******* drunk me thinks


----------



## chamonix (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought metal plates on the bow where to protect the bow from the anchor when its being raised rather than to protect agianst collision?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

chamonix said:


> I thought metal plates on the bow where to protect the bow from the anchor when its being raised rather than to protect agianst collision?


Yes, I think that's the primary purpose for these plates.. we're starting to see them more now on newer boats due to the currently fashionable plumb bows which really makes getting the anchor on board without chipping gelcoat a bit of a problem.

There's an outfit that makes thin gauge self adhesive metal plates for areas like where a sheet might chafe on a coaming edge.. but I doubt they'd be much help in the bow area for anchor protections...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If you paint a mark on the anchor chain ,you can slow or stop the winch before it hooks the spot where you should have put the steel plate .If the plate has teeth , it's a beach comber boat for pushing logs around. I put a big one on the Sequel to counter bergy bits and many vessels up the inlets use them because the top inch or so of fresh freezes on the salt and cuts the hull.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought that you were speaking about a metal prow the bow of a ship ; like the Concordia's Captain got told to go to the prow and use the ladder to get back on the ship!....Dale


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Always fallend These 'a cutwater'


----------

